# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Εχετε μπλεξει ποτέ με ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΟ;

## Nefeli28

Ειχατε ποτέ σχέση φιλικη ή ερωτικη ή συγγενικη με ναρκισσιστικο ατομο;
Εχω ζησει απο πολυ κοντα 2-3 βαρβατες περιπτωσεις που φυσικα οταν σχετιζομουν μαζι τους δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι ηταν νάρκισσοι, αλλα ενιωθα στο πετσι μου οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
Μιλαμε για πληρη εξουσια και χειριστικη συμπεριφορα.
Δυστυχώς το ζουσα μεσα στην οικογένεια και δεν ηταν εφικτο να ξεφυγω απο αυτο.
Η ζημια ομως εγινε και τωρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ολες εκεινες τις προβληματικες συμπεριφορές που δεν τις καταλαβαινα, αλλα με εξουσιαζαν ολοκληρωτικα.
Εχουν εναν απιστευτα δυνατο τροπο να φερουν το "θυμα" εκει που θελουν, να το κανουν να μην μπορει να ζησει χωρις την παρουσια τους, να το χειριστούν ολοκληρωτικα, να το κανουν αρχικα να πιστεψει οτι ειναι σημαντικο και μετα να το ελεγξουν πληρως αποδομωντας το.....
Άτιμα πλασματα....

----------


## nikos2

ο ναρκισισμος ειναι μια σοβαρη διαταραχη, ουτε ειναι ευκολο για καποιον -α που δεν εχει επιστημονικες γνωσεις να την διαγνωσει.
μονο και μονο απο στατιστικης αποψης, τοσοι πολλοι ναρκισοι σε μια οικογενεια πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα σπανιο...

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ηταν ολοι στην οικογένεια.
Ενας ηταν στην οικογένεια, οι υπόλοιποι ηταν σχεσεις φιλικές/ερωτικες.
Και ηταν διεγνωσμενο. Δεν το εβγαλα εγω απο το μυαλο μου.
Δυστυχώς ειναι οντως πολυ σοβαρη διαταραχη, γι'αυτο ανοιξα το θεμα αν εχει κανείς αντιστοιχα βιωματα...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν εχω καταλαβει καλά ενα απο τα σημαντικοτερα θεματα ενος ανθρωπου με αυτη τη διαταραχη ειναι "τι θα πουν οι αλλοι" η αποδοχη απο αγνωστα προσωπα ειναι πιο σημαντικη απο οτι η αποδοχη των κοντινων. Η επικριτικη σταση ακομα ενα στανταρακι αλλα διαθεση για αυτοκριτικη καμία. Εχω φτασει σε σημειο να σκεφτω πως ειναι ικανοι να προσποιηθουν οτι "εχουν κανει αυτοκριτικη" μονον για να μην χασουν κατι που θεωρουν "κεκτημενο ή εφοδιο τους". 

Δεν εχω δει ανθρωπο να αλλαζει με αυτη τη διαταραχη και κατι ακομα -- οι ανθρωποι με αυξημενη ενσυναισθηση ειναι το καλυτερο δολωμα ---

----------


## Nefeli28

Δυστυχώς υπηρξα το καλυτερο δολωμα.
Ειμαι ανθρωπος με αυξημένη ενσυναισθηση και δυστυχως υπεφερα κατω απο την εξουσια του νάρκισσου.
Και καλα αυτου που γνώρισες και ισως καποια στιγμή μπορέσεις να τα σπασεις μαζι του.
Με αυτον όμως που εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι, τι γινεται;;;;;

----------


## Constantly curious

Θα σου πω απο την εμπειρια μου --- Πρωτα βαζεις ορια, σιγα σιγα, αρχιζεις να δουλευεις μεσα σου το ποια εισαι εσυ και οτι δεν εχεις αναγκη τη γνωμη - την παρεμβαση- την αποψη του ανθρωπου αυτου. Στη συνεχεια αρχιζεις να αντιμετωπιζεις την αυταρχικη αντιμετωπιση του ατομου αυτου ως αναμενομενη γιατι πολυ απλα αυτο μονον ξερουν να κανουν οταν χανουν την εξουσια τους. Να κανουν επιθεση και ψυχολογικο πολεμο. Οσο χτιζεις την δικη σου θεση και επιμενεις σε αυτο τοσο λιγοτερο αρχιζει να σε επηρεαζει το τι λεει και κανει. Ψαξε για τεχνικες αντιμετωπισης ναρκισων, εχει φουλ υλικο στο διαδικτυο στα αγγλικα. Το πιο σημαντικο ? Καποια στιγμη το ατομο αυτο βλεποντας οτι δεν εχει πλεον δυναμη πανω σου ψαχνει αλλου τροφη.

Μεγαλωσα με τετοιους ανθρωπους και το καταλαβα μονον οταν εκανα θεραπεια. Μου κοστισε συναισθηματικα η συνειδητοποιηση αλλα ειμαι εδω να σου πω οτι οχι δεν ειναι πιο σημαντικος -η απο εσενα απλά σε επεισαν οτι εχουν μεγαλυτερη εξουσια. 

Ο υπουλος τροπος ειναι να επικαλουνται ενδιαφερον, σε νοιαζονται δηλαδη αλλά αυτο που ειναι τελικα σαν στοχος ειναι να νιωσουν μεντορες, καλυτεροι εξυπνοτεροι κτλ.

Αποστασιοποιηση. Detachment. Υπαρχουν τεχνικες και για αυτο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ωχ παιδιά σαν να ακούω τη μάνα μου...............Τα ίδια με σας τραβάω κι εγώ και χειρότερα, είναι πολύ παρεμβατική και το έχει παραδεχτεί ότι αγαπάει πολύ τον εαυτό της. Είχα καταλάβει ότι έχει κάποια ψυχολογικά και της είπα να πάει σε γιατρό και μου λέει δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εγώ. Μια άλλη φορά την είχα πει τρελή και με είπε τρελή με ταυτότητα, δεν με σέβεται δηλαδή καθόλου, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι με κάνει ότι θέλει γενικά..... :(

----------


## Constantly curious

Το χειροτερο ειναι sad μου, οταν πιστευουμε πως μας αξιζει να συνεχιζουν να μας επηρεαζουν. Δεν ειναι ευκολο να σπασει ο φαυλος κυκλος οταν ειδικα ειναι πρωτα προσωπα. Να μειωθει λιγο η επιδραση τους ειναι το θεμα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Πως θα μειωθεί και όταν σου εξουσιάζουν τη ζωή και ξέρεις ότι θα έκαναν τα πάντα για να σε καταστρέψουν επειδή αυτοί θεωρούν ότι αυτό είναι σωστό ακόμα και να σε κλείσουν σε ψυχιατρείο; Κάθε μέρα είναι ο σταυρός που κουβαλάω αυτός μην επέμβει η μάνα μου στη ζωή μου.........Και μου τη δίνει και με άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Να σε ρωτησω εχει ηδη κανει τετοια κινηση ή σε απειλει ? Εκτος απο την μανα εχεις καποιο αλλο ατομο να μιλησεις ? ακομα και στον γιατρο σου δηλαδη αν εχεις πει οτι μου προκαλει φοβο πως εκεινη αποφασιζει για την ζωη μου. Εσυ τηρεις την αγωγη σου, νιωθεις σταδιακα καλυτερα ? Δυστυχως αρκετες φορες εξαρτωμαστε απο ανθρωπους και παγιδευομαστε σε καταστασεις που μας εγκλωβιζουν αλλά ειναι και ενα κινητρο για να γινουμε καλυτερα και να ξεκοβουμε σιγα σιγα απο το περιβαλλον και τους ανθρωπους που δεν μας κανουν καλο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Θα μπορούσαν όλα αυτά να είναι στην φαντασία μου και να τα είχα παρεξηγήσει εγώ τα πράγματα λόγω της ασθένειας, όμως όταν της είπα ότι κάθε μέρα έκλαιγα πέρυσι με τον τρόπο που μου φερόταν απλά αδιαφόρησε και ούτε το αναίρεσε. 
Έχει κάνει (τέτοια κίνηση) στο παρελθόν και μάλιστα μια μέρα μου είπε ότι θα με έκλεινε μόνιμα μέσα. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει αυτός ο κωλονόμος που δεν με αφήνει να ξεφύγω από αυτήν, ενώ θα μπορούσα διαφορετικά.......Τον γιατρό μου δεν τον εμπιστευόμουν γιατί μέχρι και σε αυτόν έχει πάει και δεν ξέρω τι έχει ειπωθεί μεταξύ τους. Μου τα 'πε ο γιατρός μου 3 χρόνια μετά. Βέβαια του τα 'πα τώρα τι συμβαίνει αλλά δεν φάνηκε να θέλει να βοηθήσει και πολύ, αν με ξαναέκλεινε μέσα θα συμφωνούσε και ο γιατρός είναι αφασία.
Εγώ τηρώ την αγωγή μου αλλά με τόση πίεση που νιώθω δεν με πιάνουν τα φάρμακα..... :( Το καταλαβαίνω βέβαια τι είναι παράλογο και τι όχι, αλλά ακόμα έχω ιδέες και κάτι σαν φωνές (σκέψεις επικριτικές). Ίσα ίσα που αυτός ο εγκλωβισμός εμένα με κάνει χειρότερα με είδε και ο γιατρός μου ότι ήμουν χάλια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εκτος απο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, ειχες την ευκαιρια να δοκιμασεις ατομικες συνεδριες ψυχοθεραπευτικου χαρακτηρα ? Νιωθω οτι αλλο ειναι να μιλαμε με τον ψυχιατρο μας και άλλο με εναν θεραπευτη. Ξεχωριζεις τον χρονο σε πριν και μετα, σημαντικο και ενθαρρυντικο. Ανα περιοδους ειμαστε πιο ευαλωτοι σε λογια, χειρονομιες και υπονοουμενα. 
Ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που ζεις. Την εχεις αναγκη και ταυτοχρονα νιωθεις οτι σου εξουσιαζει ολη την ζωη. Λογικο και επομενο ειναι αλλες φορες να εισαι ηρεμη και αλλες φορες να θυμωνεις. Το μονο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι πως οταν καποιος δεν εχει περασει ψυχικη ασθενεια και δεν εχει επισκεφθει ειδικο ή δεν εχει νιωσει υπολογος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ποση σημασια εχει για τον ανθρωπο που το περασε και το περναει να νιωσει αποδοχη.

Μακαρι να ειχες κι αλλα ατομα. Οχι πολλα, εστω ενα ακομα για να μην νιωθεις τοσο εντονα οτι εξαρτασαι απο εκεινην. Δε ξερω, ειναι ιδιαιτερη η σχεση μητερας παιδιου. Νομιζω πως οσο ψυχρη και να θελει να φανει μια μανα καταβαθος ενα μικρο κομματι της αναρωτιεται αν εχει μεριδιο ευθυνης για τα βασανα του παιδιου της. 
Ισως να θελω εγω να δικαιολογησω δεν ξερω, πιστευω πως οταν αφηνουμε ενα μικρο παραθυρο κατανοησης μαλακωνει πρωτα η δικη μας ψυχη και δεν ειναι τοσο τοξικη η καθημερινοτητα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις, να τα πάρουμε με τη σειρά. Έχω δοκιμάσει ψυχοθεραπείες άλλοτε για λίγες συνεδρίες και μια φορά κράτησε σχεδόν ένα χρόνο. Και εγώ τώρα είμαι πολύ ευάλωτη δεν ξέρω γιατί. 
Και βέβαια χρειάζομαι αποδοχή αλλά όχι από αυτήν. Από αυτήν δεν θέλω τίποτα μόνο να με αφήσει ήσυχη. Αν μπορούσα θα της έπαιρνα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα αλλά δεν μπορώ για πολλούς λόγους. Είναι άρρωστη αυτή η σχέση που έχουμε, εγώ τη μισώ και αυτή με βασανίζει. Δεν μου προσφέρει κάτι. 
Έχω άτομα απλώς δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι να με βοηθήσουν δυστυχώς. Μην το λες ότι όσο ψυχρή και να θέλει να φανεί μια μάνα ενδιαφέρεται για το παιδί της. Τόσες ακούμε που θα έκαναν έκτρωση (κι εγώ θα μπορούσα αφού δεν είμαι ικανή να γίνω μάνα) ή γεννάνε και παρατάνε τα παιδιά τους στα σκουπίδια........Αυτές νιώθουν κάτι για το παιδί τους; Όχι. Έτσι είναι και η μάνα μου. Κάνει ότι δήθεν νοιάζεται αλλά μου κάνει τη ζωή μου κόλαση.

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαιρομαι που εχεις κανει ατομικη θεραπεια. Εμενα με βοηθησε αρκετα σε 1-2 θεματα σημαντικα και νιωθω οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο αποφασισα στη ζωη μου. Αν ξεκινησω να γραφω την αποψη μου για το ανθρωπινο ειδος και τους ρολους με ταμπελες που σχεδον ποτέ δεν εχουν σχεση με την ουσια μαλλον θα γινω γραφικη και θα παει το thread στις 20 σελιδες,χε !

* Σε ευχαριστω που εισαι ειλικρινεις με τις απαντησεις σου, στο βαθμο που μπορεις να εκφρασεις τα συναισθηματα σου. Στο φορουμ ειμαστε για να πουμε οσα ισως οι κοντινοι μας δεν καταλαβαινουν και οι αγνωστοι ισως και να γελοιοποιησουν. Ομαδα αυτο βοηθειας κατα καποιο τροπο ειμαστε, πλην καποιων περιπτωσεων που μπαινουν εκτονωνονται και ευτυχως σταματαει ο οχετος. 

Εχεις κανει δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου για να εχεις ξεπερασει τα αρνητικα συμπτωματα της παθησης και να μπορεις να βλεπεις ποιο ειναι το υγιες και ποιο δεν ειναι. Αρκετοι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν το κουραγιο ή το θαρρος να πανε να το συζητησουν και βολευονται σε αλλες τακτικες.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σ' ευχαριστώ. 
Εμένα η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν με βοήθησε ουσιαστικά ή ίσως με βοήθησε στο κομμάτι της ψύχωσης αλλά με έριξε στο κομμάτι της κατάθλιψης. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται και σε βοηθάει κάποιος που λέει σκληρές αλήθειες και κάτι άλλα άσχετα που δεν χρειάζονται πουθενά. Εγώ θα θελα να πάω στον ψυχοθεραπευτή και να με στηρίξει, να με βοηθήσει να δω τα πράγματα με ένα άλλο μάτι, να γίνω πιο δυναμική, να δυναμώσω μέσα μου και άλλα πολλά τέτοια. Το να πηγαίνω και να γυρνάω ράκος ψυχολογικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως βοηθάει.

----------


## Helena

το σπουδαιοτερο ειναι να μην νιωθει κανεις ενοχες για οτι συνεβει.οι ναρκισσοι ψαχνουν να βρουν συνεξαρτημενα ατομα (co-dependents)ατομα δλδ που εχουν ελλειμμα αγαπης -πιθανον απο την παιδικη ηλικια -και προσκολλωνται στους αλλους ωστε να <εξασφαλισουν >την αγαπη που δεν ελαβαν.τα <θυματα >ειναι ατομα με ευαισθησια ενσυναισθηση και πολλες φορες ενοχικα. το σπουδαιο δεν ειναι να νιωθει κανεις ενοχες αλλα να ανακαλυψει γιατι επετρεψε στον ναρκισσο να εισβαλλει στην ζωή του και να παραβιασει τα χαλαρα ορια που το ιδιο το θυμα ειχε θεσει εξαρχης

----------


## Helena

ναι για οσους εχουν ευχερεια στα αγγλικα ειναι εξαιρετικος ο sam vaknin.-και ναρκισσος και ο ιδιος μιλαει εκ των εσω !!-Eπισης πολυ καλος και επεξηγηματικος ειναι και ο richard grannon-spartanlifecoach -αλλα και η danamorning star και το καναλι της thriveafterabuse.

----------


## Nefeli28

> το σπουδαιοτερο ειναι να μην νιωθει κανεις ενοχες για οτι συνεβει.οι ναρκισσοι ψαχνουν να βρουν συνεξαρτημενα ατομα (co-dependents)ατομα δλδ που εχουν ελλειμμα αγαπης -πιθανον απο την παιδικη ηλικια -και προσκολλωνται στους αλλους ωστε να <εξασφαλισουν >την αγαπη που δεν ελαβαν.τα <θυματα >ειναι ατομα με ευαισθησια ενσυναισθηση και πολλες φορες ενοχικα. το σπουδαιο δεν ειναι να νιωθει κανεις ενοχες αλλα να ανακαλυψει γιατι επετρεψε στον ναρκισσο να εισβαλλει στην ζωή του και να παραβιασει τα χαλαρα ορια που το ιδιο το θυμα ειχε θεσει εξαρχης


Και σκεψου να εχεις "επιτρεψει" στον ναρκισσο να εισβάλει στη ζωη σου, γιατι αυτη ηταν η δουλεια του αφου ηταν θεραπευτής...
Δεν σώζεσαι με τιποτα

----------


## Helena

[QUOTE=Nefeli28;692921]Και σκεψου να εχεις "επιτρεψει" στον ναρκισσο να εισβάλει στη ζωη σου, γιατι αυτη ηταν η δουλεια του αφου ηταν θεραπευτής...


και ποιος σου είπε ότι και αυτοί δεν είναι άνθρωποι με αδυναμίες ακόμα και αρρωστιες; επειδη ενας ηταν προβληματικος δε θα το βαλουμε κατω.ο λα βελτιώνονται αρκεί απλά υπα χει πείσμα και θέληση και επιμονή .

----------


## Nefeli28

[QUOTE=Helena;692932]


> Και σκεψου να εχεις "επιτρεψει" στον ναρκισσο να εισβάλει στη ζωη σου, γιατι αυτη ηταν η δουλεια του αφου ηταν θεραπευτής...
> 
> 
> και ποιος σου είπε ότι και αυτοί δεν είναι άνθρωποι με αδυναμίες ακόμα και αρρωστιες; επειδη ενας ηταν προβληματικος δε θα το βαλουμε κατω.ο λα βελτιώνονται αρκεί απλά υπα χει πείσμα και θέληση και επιμονή .


Κι οι γιατροί ανθρωποι ειναι. Όταν σκοτωνουν εναν ασθενή ειναι τραγικό γιατί ειναι ενας θανατος.
Απλα στους ψυχοτετοιους ο θάνατος ειναι ψυχικος, οποτε δεν μιλαει κανείς.

----------


## Nefeli28

> το σπουδαιοτερο ειναι να μην νιωθει κανεις ενοχες για οτι συνεβει.οι ναρκισσοι ψαχνουν να βρουν συνεξαρτημενα ατομα (co-dependents)ατομα δλδ που εχουν ελλειμμα αγαπης -πιθανον απο την παιδικη ηλικια -και προσκολλωνται στους αλλους ωστε να <εξασφαλισουν >την αγαπη που δεν ελαβαν.τα <θυματα >ειναι ατομα με ευαισθησια ενσυναισθηση και πολλες φορες ενοχικα. το σπουδαιο δεν ειναι να νιωθει κανεις ενοχες αλλα να ανακαλυψει γιατι επετρεψε στον ναρκισσο να εισβαλλει στην ζωή του και να παραβιασει τα χαλαρα ορια που το ιδιο το θυμα ειχε θεσει εξαρχης


Ολα αυτα οσον αφορά τις υπολοιπες "κανονικες" σχέσεις των ανθρωπων. Γιατί οταν πεφτεις σε νάρκισσο θεραπευτη κι εχεις πάει για να αποβαλεις το θεμα των ενοχων σου, δεν μπορείς να πεις οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι οι ενοχες. ΑΥΤΟ ηταν το προβλημα και το αιρημα μου για θεραπεία.
Επισης τα χαλαρα ορια που εβαλε το θύμα εδω δεν βρισκουν ανταποκριση, γιατι ο ασθενής εκ των πραγματων θα αφεθεί στα...εμπειρα χερια του θεραπευτή.
Αλιμονο σε όσους ετυχαν τετοιο λαχειο.

----------


## λουλούδι

...............................

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Λουλουδι μπορει να εχεις ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα η οποια οποια ειναι αποτελεσμα αλλων διαταραχων. Συνήθως η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι αμυντικη απλως για να προστατεύσεις τον εαυτο σου μη σε εκμεταλλευτουν απο την αδυναμη θεση που βρισκεσαι.
Ολοι βγαζουμε καποια τετοια συμπεριφορα αναλογως πως μας εχουν φερθει παλιοτερα.
Καθαρα ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη ειναι κατι αλλο χειροτερο, διοτι αυτοι δεν θεωρουν οτι εχουν προβλημα. Αν δεν καλυψεις αυτο που θελουν σε πετανε και σε ξεχνανε την ιδια στιγμη.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Λουλουδι μπορει να εχεις ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα η οποια οποια ειναι αποτελεσμα αλλων διαταραχων. Συνήθως η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι αμυντικη απλως για να προστατεύσεις τον εαυτο σου μη σε εκμεταλλευτουν απο την αδυναμη θεση που βρισκεσαι.
> Ολοι βγαζουμε καποια τετοια συμπεριφορα αναλογως πως μας εχουν φερθει παλιοτερα.
> Καθαρα ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη ειναι κατι αλλο χειροτερο, διοτι αυτοι δεν θεωρουν οτι εχουν προβλημα. Αν δεν καλυψεις αυτο που θελουν σε πετανε και σε ξεχνανε την ιδια στιγμη.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, πολυ σωστα αυτα που μου γραφεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

Οι ναρκισσοι δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι ειναι ναρκισσοι. Ουτε το παραδέχονται οτι εχουν καποια διαταραχή. Ειναι υπερανω διαταραχών και λοιπών κοινων θνητών πραγματων

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οι ναρκισσοι δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι ειναι ναρκισσοι. Ουτε το παραδέχονται οτι εχουν καποια διαταραχή. Ειναι υπερανω διαταραχών και λοιπών κοινων θνητών πραγματων


Το θέμα είναι,πως μπαίνει στη θέση του ο ναρκισσος.
Πως παίρνει ένα καλό μάθημα?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Το θέμα είναι,πως μπαίνει στη θέση του ο ναρκισσος.
> Πως παίρνει ένα καλό μάθημα?


Τον χτυπας εκει που ποναει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τον χτυπας εκει που ποναει.


Φαντάσου να πεις σε έναν νάρκισσο ότι είναι άχρηστος,άσχημος,ανίκανος κλπ.
Πως θα αισθανθεί άραγε?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Φαντάσου να πεις σε έναν νάρκισσο ότι είναι άχρηστος,άσχημος,ανίκανος κλπ.
> Πως θα αισθανθεί άραγε?


Θα φτασει το μαχαιρι κοκαλο.
Κι οχι μονο να πεις οτι δεν ειναι ωραιος. Να πεις οτι κανει λάθος, να τον αμφισβητησεις, να του πληγωσεις την αυθεντία, να τον ριξεις απο το βαθρο, να τον εγκαταλείψεις και πανω απ'ολα να αδιαφορησεις.
Τον σκοτωσες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα φτασει το μαχαιρι κοκαλο.
> Κι οχι μονο να πεις οτι δεν ειναι ωραιος. Να πεις οτι κανει λάθος, να τον αμφισβητησεις, να του πληγωσεις την αυθεντία, να τον ριξεις απο το βαθρο, να τον εγκαταλείψεις και πανω απ'ολα να αδιαφορησεις.
> Τον σκοτωσες.


Δυστυχώς οι νάρκισσοι είναι κάτι σαν ιός στον κόσμο που ζούμε.
Αλλά που θα πάει,όλοι παίρνουν το μάθημα τους κάποτε.
Υ.Γ:Δοκίμασα να σου ξαναστείλω.Ήρθε τίποτα?Συγγνώμη που σε πρήζω με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Nefeli28

Το κακο ειναι οτι καταστρεφουν κόσμο. Τους ανιδεους, συναισθηματικους, ευαισθητους κλπ ανθρώπους. Καποιοι δεν το παιρνουν χαμπάρι ποτέ, καποιοι μπαινουν στο νοημα οταν ειναι ηδη αργα κι εχει γινει η ζημια. Καποιοι αλλοι, αρεσκονται μαζοχιστικα στην κακοποιηση του νάρκισσου.
Ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το κακο ειναι οτι καταστρεφουν κόσμο. Τους ανιδεους, συναισθηματικους, ευαισθητους κλπ ανθρώπους. Καποιοι δεν το παιρνουν χαμπάρι ποτέ, καποιοι μπαινουν στο νοημα οταν ειναι ηδη αργα κι εχει γινει η ζημια. Καποιοι αλλοι, αρεσκονται μαζοχιστικα στην κακοποιηση του νάρκισσου.
> Ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του


Ξέρεις τι πιστεύω?
Πως επειδή νιώθουν και καλά ανώτερα όντα,σπουδαιότεροι από τους υπόλοιπους κλπ.,αποφασίζουν να παίξουν άσχημα με την ψυχολογία του άλλου,όντας (και) χειριστικοί,ώστε να αντλήσουν ευχαρίστηση,ηδονή,να φανούν πιο ψηλά κλπ.

----------


## Nefeli28

"Ο πιο αποτελεσματικος τροπος να δεις τον αλλον απο ψηλά, ειναι να τον ριξεις κατω"
Συνθημα, σημαία και ύμνος τους

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> "Ο πιο αποτελεσματικος τροπος να δεις τον αλλον απο ψηλά, ειναι να τον ριξεις κατω"
> Συνθημα, σημαία και ύμνος τους


Χρειάζονται όμως ένα γερό μάθημα για να βάλουν μυαλό.
Στείλε μου όταν μπορέσεις,θα ήθελα να μιλήσουμε.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ο θανατος του ναρκισσου ερχεται οταν δει οτι δεν μπορει να σε ριξει στο επιπεδο του η πιο χαμηλα. Θα σε υποτιμησει μεχρι να σε δει να τσαντιστεις, μεχρι να σε δει να τον υποτιμας εσυ και να σου βγαλει ιατρικο πορισμα και αρα... δε μου κανεις.
Εγω μολις την ψιλιαστηκα ημουν χαλαρος και δεν πηρα ποτε τηλεφωνο. Οταν με επερνε απαντουσα και συναντιομουν αν ηθελε. Ακομη κι αυτο το χρησιμοποιησε να μου πει οτι εχω ψυχολογικα προβληματα οπως ολοι οι αλλοι βεβαια. 
Απαντηση ψυχραιμη: Καταρχας εσυ ασχολεισαι μαζι μου εγω δε σε ενοχλησα, ερχομαι απλα επειδη σε λυπαμαι και κατα δεύτερον δεν δεχομαι ιατρικα πορισματα απο εναν ταμεια πχ ( τυχαιο το ταμειας) παρα μονο απο γιατρο. Οποτε θες παμε μαζι σε γιατρο να μας δει και τους δυο.
Σηκωθηκε και εφυγε.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ο θανατος του ναρκισσου ερχεται οταν δει οτι δεν μπορει να σε ριξει στο επιπεδο του η πιο χαμηλα. Θα σε υποτιμησει μεχρι να σε δει να τσαντιστεις, μεχρι να σε δει να τον υποτιμας εσυ και να σου βγαλει ιατρικο πορισμα και αρα... δε μου κανεις.
> Εγω μολις την ψιλιαστηκα ημουν χαλαρος και δεν πηρα ποτε τηλεφωνο. Οταν με επερνε απαντουσα και συναντιομουν αν ηθελε. Ακομη κι αυτο το χρησιμοποιησε να μου πει οτι εχω ψυχολογικα προβληματα οπως ολοι οι αλλοι βεβαια. 
> Απαντηση ψυχραιμη: Καταρχας εσυ ασχολεισαι μαζι μου εγω δε σε ενοχλησα, ερχομαι απλα επειδη σε λυπαμαι και κατα δεύτερον δεν δεχομαι ιατρικα πορισματα απο εναν ταμεια πχ ( τυχαιο το ταμειας) παρα μονο απο γιατρο. Οποτε θες παμε μαζι σε γιατρο να μας δει και τους δυο.
> Σηκωθηκε και εφυγε.


Ναι!! Ε βεβαια εφυγε! 
Του γ***σες την αυθεντια!!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Πιστεψε με με αυτο που εγραψα αν το διαβασει καποιος μπορει να φανει οτι εγω ειμαι ο φουλ προβληματικος ο εκδικητικος κτλ. Αλλα μιλαμε για υποτιμητικη συμπεριφορα της που την εντοπιζα σε πολυ κοσμο εξω και πολλα αλλα. Ακομη κι αυτο που ειπα με πονο το ειπα γιατι δεν ακριβως ναρκισσος, αλλα προβληματα ειχε αλλα εβγαζε ακραιο ναρκισσισμο πολλες φορες. Καπως ομως επρεπε να καταλαβει οτι το παιχνιδι ελαβε τελος.

----------


## λουλούδι

Ρε παιδια και νομιζα μονο εγω τα τραβαω.......τουλαχιστον εγω το κανω απο αμυνα επειτα απο πολλες σφαλιαρες. Ισως και αυτοι να εχουν πληγωθει πολυ και να εχουν υψωσει ενα τειχος τι να πω, ομως κι εγω εχω πληγωθει πολυ αλλα δεν εγινα ναρκισσος, παρα μονο τωρα λιγο και η συμπεριφορα μου μονο οπως ειπε ο GeorgeGr1. Μηπως ειναι για λυπηση (οι ναρκισσοι);

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ρε παιδια και νομιζα μονο εγω τα τραβαω.......τουλαχιστον εγω το κανω απο αμυνα επειτα απο πολλες σφαλιαρες. Ισως και αυτοι να εχουν πληγωθει πολυ και να εχουν υψωσει ενα τειχος τι να πω, ομως κι εγω εχω πληγωθει πολυ αλλα δεν εγινα ναρκισσος, παρα μονο τωρα λιγο και η συμπεριφορα μου μονο οπως ειπε ο GeorgeGr1. Μηπως ειναι για λυπηση (οι ναρκισσοι);


Λυπαμαι, δεν μπορω να τους λυπηθω. Μου εχουν γ***σει τη ζωη. Εμενα ποιος με λυπαται και με καλύπτει οταν κανω μαλακιες; Εχω κι εγω τη διαταραχη μου, οπως πολυς κοσμος. Δεν τη χρησιμοποιω για να τη βγάζω λαδι. Δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο αυτη, ουτε κανενας ποτέ με υπερασπίστηκε επειδη ειμαι ενας καημενος αρρωστος ανθρωπος.
Και στην τελικη δεν εχω καταστρεψει ανθρώπινες ψυχες οπως εκαναν οι ναρκισσοι σε μενα. Εγω τον ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι, μετά τον βρηκα σε μια φιλη και με τη γκαντεμιά που με δέρνει ή με το μαλακομαγνητη δεν ξερω, επεσα και σε νάρκισσο θεραπευτή.
Όχι δεν λυπαμαι. Εξοργιζομαι, θυμαμαι, θυμωνω, προσπαθω για το καλυτερο και προχωρώ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε παιδια και νομιζα μονο εγω τα τραβαω.......τουλαχιστον εγω το κανω απο αμυνα επειτα απο πολλες σφαλιαρες. Ισως και αυτοι να εχουν πληγωθει πολυ και να εχουν υψωσει ενα τειχος τι να πω, ομως κι εγω εχω πληγωθει πολυ αλλα δεν εγινα ναρκισσος, παρα μονο τωρα λιγο και η συμπεριφορα μου μονο οπως ειπε ο GeorgeGr1. Μηπως ειναι για λυπηση (οι ναρκισσοι);


Καλώς ή κακώς δεν είναι για λύπηση,γιατί παίζουν πολύ άσχημα με τις ζωές των άλλων.




> Λυπαμαι, δεν μπορω να τους λυπηθω. Μου εχουν γ***σει τη ζωη. Εμενα ποιος με λυπαται και με καλύπτει οταν κανω μαλακιες; Εχω κι εγω τη διαταραχη μου, οπως πολυς κοσμος. Δεν τη χρησιμοποιω για να τη βγάζω λαδι. Δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο αυτη, ουτε κανενας ποτέ με υπερασπίστηκε επειδη ειμαι ενας καημενος αρρωστος ανθρωπος.
> Και στην τελικη δεν εχω καταστρεψει ανθρώπινες ψυχες οπως εκαναν οι ναρκισσοι σε μενα. Εγω τον ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι, μετά τον βρηκα σε μια φιλη και *με τη γκαντεμιά που με δέρνει ή με το μαλακομαγνητη δεν ξερω*, επεσα και σε νάρκισσο θεραπευτή.
> Όχι δεν λυπαμαι. Εξοργιζομαι, θυμαμαι, θυμωνω, *προσπαθω για το καλυτερο* και προχωρώ.


Και εκεί που ετοιμαζόμουν να σου πω ότι αδικείς και υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου,γράφεις κάτι ολόσωστο και θετικό.
Έτσι πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι.
Έχω ανοίξει και εγώ πάντως ένα θέμα για νάρκισσους.

----------


## John11

> Εγω τον ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι, μετά τον βρηκα σε μια φιλη και με τη γκαντεμιά που με δέρνει ή με το μαλακομαγνητη δεν ξερω, επεσα και σε νάρκισσο θεραπευτή.


Υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που ζούν σε κάποια δυστυχία. (Στην ουσία οι περισσότεροι, αλλά ας μην δούμε τώρα πόσο ποσοστό είναι). Γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορεί να βρει ο ένας τον άλλον και να αλληβοηθηθούνε? Παρά αντίθετα, σε όλες τις σχέσεις -οποιουδήποτε τύπου σχέσεις- υπάρχει κάτι που οδηγεί σε κακό? Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει όλους εμάς τους ανθρώπους να ζούμε τη δυστυχία μας και να μην μπορούμε να πούμε "εντάξει, έχουμε πληγωθεί, την έχουμε πατήσει, ας καθήσουμε τώρα να τα δούμε όλα αυτά και να συνεργαστούμε να βοηθηθούμε να τα ξεπεράσουμε"?
Νομίζω ότι είναι η αλλαζονεία. Μια σκέψη κάνω, που δεν έχω δώσει την απάντηση ακόμα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που ζούν σε κάποια δυστυχία. (Στην ουσία οι περισσότεροι, αλλά ας μην δούμε τώρα πόσο ποσοστό είναι). Γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορεί να βρει ο ένας τον άλλον και να αλληβοηθηθούνε? Παρά αντίθετα, σε όλες τις σχέσεις -οποιουδήποτε τύπου σχέσεις- υπάρχει κάτι που οδηγεί σε κακό? Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει όλους εμάς τους ανθρώπους να ζούμε τη δυστυχία μας και να μην μπορούμε να πούμε "εντάξει, έχουμε πληγωθεί, την έχουμε πατήσει, ας καθήσουμε τώρα να τα δούμε όλα αυτά και να συνεργαστούμε να βοηθηθούμε να τα ξεπεράσουμε"?
> Νομίζω ότι είναι η αλλαζονεία. Μια σκέψη κάνω, που δεν έχω δώσει την απάντηση ακόμα.


Δεν είναι θεμα συνεργασίας το να μπορεσει ο ανθρωπος να αφησει πισω του τα ασχημα και να προχωρήσει παρακατω. Αυτό ειναι θεμα προσωπικης δουλειας, εκπαιδευσης και επιλογής. Μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να δεις κατι κακο που σου συνεβη ως μια ευκαιρία για μαθηση-εξελιξη-προοδο ή μπορεις να μεινεις στη λιμνουλα σου να κλαις και να οδυρεσαι γι'αυτο που σου συνεβη για το υπόλοιπο της ζωης σου.
Καλο και κακο, δικαιο και αδικο υπαρχει και θα υπάρχει παντα στις σχεσεις των ανθρωπων. Ο καθενας μας επιλεγει απο ποια μερια θα κοιτάζει τα πραγματα. 
Αυτο ειναι η επιλογη του για το πως θα προχωράει. Κι ειναι κατι που δεν αφορα τη συνεργασια του με τους αλλους. Ειναι προσωπικος αγωνας.

----------


## John11

> Δεν είναι θεμα συνεργασίας το να μπορεσει ο ανθρωπος να αφησει πισω του τα ασχημα και να προχωρήσει παρακατω. Αυτό ειναι θεμα προσωπικης δουλειας, εκπαιδευσης και επιλογής.


Αφού λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται η συνεργασία, γιατί να κάθεσαι να τα κουβεντιάζεις εδώ και να μην καθήσεις μόνη σου να κάνεις την απαιτούμενη προσωπική δουλειά?
Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σε αυτό που λες ότι χρειάζεται να κάνει κανείς με αυτό που κάνεις.
Σαν να θεωρεί κάποιος ότι έχει ή πρέπει να έχει την απαιτούμενη δύναμη για να κάνει ότι θέλει. Βλέπω ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να έχει κάποιος από μόνος του την απαιτούμενη δύναμη, αντίθετα είναι οι άλλοι στους οποίους βασιζόμαστε για να έχουμε τις δυνάμεις που χρειάζονται.

----------


## John11

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχουμε μια εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας. Ότι, παρόλο που θα πληγωνόμαστε, θα μας κακομεταχειρίζονται εμείς θα πρέπει να τα αντέχουμε όλα αυτά χωρίς να παθαίνουμε τίποτα και θα πρέπει να έχουμε τις δυνάμεις και τις αντοχές να είμαστε σωστοί. Είναι παράλογη αυτή η εικόνα.
Η εικόνα αυτή κάνει το πλήγωμα να γίνεται διπλό.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αφού λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται η συνεργασία, γιατί να κάθεσαι να τα κουβεντιάζεις εδώ και να μην καθήσεις μόνη σου να κάνεις την απαιτούμενη προσωπική δουλειά?
> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σε αυτό που λες ότι χρειάζεται να κάνει κανείς με αυτό που κάνεις.
> Σαν να θεωρεί κάποιος ότι έχει ή πρέπει να έχει την απαιτούμενη δύναμη για να κάνει ότι θέλει. Βλέπω ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να έχει κάποιος από μόνος του την απαιτούμενη δύναμη, αντίθετα είναι οι άλλοι στους οποίους βασιζόμαστε για να έχουμε τις δυνάμεις που χρειάζονται.


Συζητωντας σε ενα φορουμ, δεν φαντάζομαι να πιστευεις οτι συνεργαζεσαι για να αυτοβελτιωθεις ή να κανεις την κοινωνία μας καλύτερη.
Ειναι τουλάχιστον αστειο.
Επισης το να βασίζεσαι στους αλλους δεν ειναι η καλυτερη τακτικη για να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου. Μονο εσυ μπορεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτο σου. Εαν δεν εμπιστευτεις τις δυνάμεις σου και εξαρτιεσαι απο την αγαπη και το ενδιαφέρον των αλλων για να εισαι και να νιωθεις καποιος, το παιχνιδι ειναι χαμενο. Σαφως και ολοι μας εχουμε την επιθυμία και αναγκη να ειμαστε αρεστοι και να μας αγαπούν, αλλα εαν δεν τα βρεις πρωτα με τον εαυτο σου και περινενεις απο τους άλλους να σε αγαπησουν, θα εισαι δυστυχισμένος. 
Η συνεργασια και αναπτυξη σχεσεων με τους αλλους, ειναι στοιχεια που σε ολοκληρώνουν σαν ανθρωπο, δεν σε διαμορφωνουν αυτα. Ειναι καθηκον του καθενός ξεχωριστά να βρει εναν κωδικα επικοινωνιας πρωτα με τον εαυτο του,να τον κατανοησει, να τον αγαπησει, ετσι ωστε να είναι σε θέση να τον προσφερει και στους αλλους και να αναπτύξει υγιεις και όμορφες ανθρωπινες σχεσεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Νεφέλη,μια μέρα είπα στα μούτρα ενός νάρκισσου/ψωνισμένου ότι είναι τέτοιος,συν ότι δεν είναι το σπουδαίο άτομο που φαντάζεται και τα έχασε.
Άρχισε να λέει πως δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται,χώρια ότι είχε χάσει το χρώμα του.
Τέτοια αντιμετώπιση θέλουν μάλλον.

----------


## λουλούδι

Νεφελη, ας πουμε οτι εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι για λυπηση οι ναρκισσοι. Εσυ ομως, γιατι να πρεπει να εισαι παντα η σωστη οταν εχεις πληγωθει; Συμφωνω με το γιαννη. Οταν λες αυτοβελτιωση και τετοια πως πιστευεις αλλιως οτι πρεπει να γινει; Για μενα αυτοβελτιωση, ειναι να βαζεις τον καθενα στην θεση του, ετσι το 'χω σκεφτει. Και τον εαυτο σου. Αλλιως δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο.........Γιατι να λυπομαστε διπλα εμεις που εχουμε πληγωθει, και να δεχομαστε το πληγωμα και να ειμαστε σωστοι και επιπλεον να κανουμε και προσωπικο αγωνα; Γιατι; 
Για μενα το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε οσοι εχουμε πληγωθει ειναι να μην αφηνουμε κανεναν να μας πληγωνει πλεον και να βαζουμε καθεναν στη θεση του με οποιον τροπο, αρκει να τον βαζουμε στη θεση του. Για παραδειγμα, αν καποιος εχει ξεφυγει κατα ενα ποσοστο 50%, καλο ειναι να τον "πληγωνουμε" ενα 50% για να ερθει στα ισια του αν χρειαστει με αυτον τον τροπο. Αν το επαθε επειδη πληγωθηκε τοτε να τον συνεφερουμε. Δεν ξερω τι απο τα δυο ειναι σωστο, το να παλευουμε ομως συνεχως εμεις και οι αλλοι μονο να μας πληγωνουν δεν ειναι λυση........

----------


## John11

> Συζητωντας σε ενα φορουμ, δεν φαντάζομαι να πιστευεις οτι συνεργαζεσαι για να αυτοβελτιωθεις ...


Πραγματικά ρωτάω για να καταλάβω, ποιοί άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που σε κάνουν να θες να συζητάς σε αυτό το φόρουμ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πραγματικά ρωτάω για να καταλάβω, ποιοί άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που σε κάνουν να θες να συζητάς σε αυτό το φόρουμ?


Μπορεί να θέλει να εκφράσει τον πόνο της,να θέλει με το δικό της παράδειγμα να βοηθήσει άλλους ανθρώπους σε παρόμοια κατάσταση.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πραγματικά ρωτάω για να καταλάβω, ποιοί άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που σε κάνουν να θες να συζητάς σε αυτό το φόρουμ?


Το φορουμ σου προσφέρει συνεργασια; 
Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο; Η συνεργασία, αν μιλάμε για την ιδια ερμηνεία της λέξης, προϋποθέτει διάδραση ανθρώπων στην πραγματική ζωη, οχι πισω απο ανωνυμες απροσωπες οθονες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το φορουμ σου προσφέρει συνεργασια; 
> Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο; Η συνεργασία, αν μιλάμε για την ιδια ερμηνεία της λέξης, προϋποθέτει διάδραση ανθρώπων στην πραγματική ζωη, οχι πισω απο ανωνυμες απροσωπες οθονες


Νεφέλη,λόγω της εμπειρίας μου με νάρκισσο,ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι αν μου επιτρέπεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφελη, ας πουμε οτι εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι για λυπησοι οι ναρκισσοι. Εσυ ομως, γιατι να πρεπει να εισαι παντα η σωστη οταν εχεις πληγωθει; Συμφωνω με το γιαννη. Οταν λες αυτοβελτιωση και τετοια πως πιστευεις αλλιως οτι πρεπει να γινει; Για μενα αυτοβελτιωση, ειναι να βαζεις τον καθενα στην θεση του, ετσι το 'χω σκεφτει. Και τον εαυτο σου. Αλλιως δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο.........Γιατι να λυπομαστε διπλα εμεις που εχουμε πληγωθει, και να δεχομαστε το πληγωμα και να ειμαστε σωστοι και επιπλεον να κανουμε και προσωπικο αγωνα; Γιατι; 
> Για μενα το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε οσοι εχουμε πληγωθει ειναι να μην αφηνουμε κανεναν να μας πληγωνει πλεον και να βαζουμε καθεναν στη θεση του με οποιον τροπο, αρκει να τον βαζουμε στη θεση του. Για παραδειγμα, αν καποιος εχει ξεφυγει κατα ενα ποσοστο 50%, καλο ειναι να τον "πληγωνουμε" ενα 50% για να ερθει στα ισια του αν χρειαστει με αυτον τον τροπο. Αν το επαθε επειδη πληγωθηκε τοτε να τον συνεφερουμε. Δεν ξερω τι απο τα δυο ειναι σωστο, το να παλευουμε ομως συνεχως εμεις και οι αλλοι μονο να μας πληγωνουν δεν ειναι λυση........


Δεν παλεύεις για τους αλλους. Παλεύεις για τον εαυτό σου. Παντα θα υπάρχουν ατομα εκεί εξω να σε πληγώσουν και να σε εκμεταλλευτουν. Το να θες να τους εξαλειψεις ειναι ουτοπικό. Το να θωρακίσεις τον εαυτό σου ειναι το ζητούμενο

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν παλεύεις για τους αλλους. Παλεύεις για τον εαυτό σου. Παντα θα υπάρχουν ατομα εκεί εξω να σε πληγώσουν και να σε εκμεταλλευτουν. Το να θες να τους εξαλειψεις ειναι ουτοπικό. Το να θωρακίσεις τον εαυτό σου ειναι το ζητούμενο


Με αυτη την αποψη συμφωνω, απλα ηθελα να γινει πιο σαφες μαλλον.

----------


## John11

> Το φορουμ σου προσφέρει συνεργασια; 
> Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο; Η συνεργασία, αν μιλάμε για την ιδια ερμηνεία της λέξης, προϋποθέτει διάδραση ανθρώπων στην πραγματική ζωη, οχι πισω απο ανωνυμες απροσωπες οθονες


Ναι, αλλά δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση, επανέλαβες αυτό που είπες προηγούμενα. Εγώ σε ρωτάω κάτι απλό:
> Πραγματικά ρωτάω για να καταλάβω, ποιοί άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι 
> που σε κάνουν να θες να συζητάς σε αυτό το φόρουμ?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι, αλλά δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση, επανέλαβες αυτό που είπες προηγούμενα. Εγώ σε ρωτάω κάτι απλό:
> > Πραγματικά ρωτάω για να καταλάβω, ποιοί άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι 
> > που σε κάνουν να θες να συζητάς σε αυτό το φόρουμ?


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την εμμονή ορισμενων εδω μεσα να προσωποποιουν τοσο πολυ τα θέματα και να γίνονται εριστικοι χωρίς λογο και αιτια.
Νομίζω πως εχω ηδη απαντησει με οσα εγραψα παραπανω. Το φορουμ δεν μου παρεχει συνεργασία, ειναι αψυχο. Αυτο που κανει ειναι απλως να φιλοξενει σκεψεις, να λαμβανει χωρα η όποια ανταλλαγη εμπειριων ούτως ωστε αφενός να ξαλαφρωνει αυτος που λεει τον πονο του, αφετερου να αφυπνιζει καποιους για συγκεκριμένα θεματα.
Εσυ θα ηθελες να μας πεις τι ειναι το φορουμ για σενα και με ποιο τροπο αποτελεί μεσο συνεργασιας;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το φορουμ σου προσφέρει συνεργασια; 
> Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο; Η συνεργασία, αν μιλάμε για την ιδια ερμηνεία της λέξης, προϋποθέτει διάδραση ανθρώπων στην πραγματική ζωη, οχι πισω απο ανωνυμες απροσωπες οθονες


μα συνεργασια σπανια υπαρχει ακομα και στη πραγματικη ζωη συνεργασια σημαινει πχ να γινεται διαλογος κατι που σε σοβαρα θεματα δε συμβαινει πουθενα συνηθως 

η πραγματικη δραση ανθρωπων ειναι να υποχωρεις προς τα πισω *να μη σε ενδιαφερει να μιλησεις* και ετσι οι αλλοι πειθονται να ερθουν κοντα σου σα να τους ενδιαφερει να κανουν σχεδον το αντιθετο απο οτι βλεπουν 

αρα η πραγματικη συνεργασια ειναι ο ενας να σκεφτεται πονηρα να μη λεει λεξη και ο αλλος να τρωει γλιστριδα μολις τον βλεπει ;-)

αρα πραγματικη συνεργασια μαλον δεν υπαρχει υπαρχει εικονικη συνεργασια...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν παλεύεις για τους αλλους. Παλεύεις για τον εαυτό σου. Παντα θα υπάρχουν ατομα εκεί εξω να σε πληγώσουν και να σε εκμεταλλευτουν. Το να θες να τους εξαλειψεις ειναι ουτοπικό. Το να θωρακίσεις τον εαυτό σου ειναι το ζητούμενο


εγω το ελεγα επι αρκετο καιρο αλλα δε μου εδιναν σημασια :-/ φαινεται ο τροπος που τα λεει καπιος εχει περισσοτερη σημασια για καπιους απο το αν εχει δικιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν είναι θεμα συνεργασίας το να μπορεσει ο ανθρωπος να αφησει πισω του τα ασχημα και να προχωρήσει παρακατω. Αυτό ειναι θεμα προσωπικης δουλειας, εκπαιδευσης και επιλογής. Μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να δεις κατι κακο που σου συνεβη ως μια ευκαιρία για μαθηση-εξελιξη-προοδο ή μπορεις να μεινεις στη λιμνουλα σου να κλαις και να οδυρεσαι γι'αυτο που σου συνεβη για το υπόλοιπο της ζωης σου.
> Καλο και κακο, δικαιο και αδικο υπαρχει και θα υπάρχει παντα στις σχεσεις των ανθρωπων. Ο καθενας μας επιλεγει απο ποια μερια θα κοιτάζει τα πραγματα. 
> Αυτο ειναι η επιλογη του για το πως θα προχωράει. Κι ειναι κατι που δεν αφορα τη συνεργασια του με τους αλλους. Ειναι προσωπικος αγωνας.


για να ειναι προσωπικος αγωνας αυτο σημαινει ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕς πως σου γ τη ψυχολογια αν αυτο δε το εχεις κατανοησει αυτο δεν ειναι αγωνας αλλα *τιποτε!* αρα το προβλημα δεν ηταν η φιλοσοφια οπως νομιζεις αλλα οτι χρησιμοποιησε τη φιλοσοφια για να σε κανει να πιστεψεις οτι αυτη οδηγει σε αδιεξοδο κατι που εσυ τσιμπησες *και το πιστεψες*

η φιλοσοφια ομως ειναι η δευτερη ξαδερφη της επιτυχιας αριστοτελης.

και αν εσυ την απαξιωνεις απαξιωνεις το τροπο να πετυχεις

----------


## Nefeli28

> για να ειναι προσωπικος αγωνας αυτο σημαινει ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕς πως σου γ τη ψυχολογια αν αυτο δε το εχεις κατανοησει αυτο δεν ειναι αγωνας αλλα *τιποτε!* αρα το προβλημα δεν ηταν η φιλοσοφια οπως νομιζεις αλλα οτι χρησιμοποιησε τη φιλοσοφια για να σε κανει να πιστεψεις οτι αυτη οδηγει σε αδιεξοδο κατι που εσυ τσιμπησες *και το πιστεψες*
> 
> η φιλοσοφια ομως ειναι η δευτερη ξαδερφη της επιτυχιας αριστοτελης.
> 
> και αν εσυ την απαξιωνεις απαξιωνεις το τροπο να πετυχεις


Λυπαμαι, δεν μπορω να κατανοήσω αυτο τον τροπο γραφής.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λυπαμαι, δεν μπορω να κατανοήσω αυτο τον τροπο γραφής.


Γενικά τα σχόλια του είναι ολίγον τι ακατανόητα.
Ελπίζω στο σχόλιο που έκανες στον John11 για προσωποποίηση και εριστικότητα,να μην περιλαμβάνομαι σε αυτούς.Να βοηθήσω θέλω και να προτείνω καμιά γνώμη.

----------


## John11

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την εμμονή ορισμενων εδω μεσα να προσωποποιουν τοσο πολυ τα θέματα και να γίνονται εριστικοι χωρίς λογο και αιτια.


Δεν είμαι -σε αυτή τη φάση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα- ερειστικός. Εσύ το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι και επιτίθεσαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δεν είμαι -σε αυτή τη φάση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα- ερειστικός. Εσύ το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι και επιτίθεσαι.


Θα ηταν συνετο για ολους να μενουμε στο αρχικο θεμα, χωρις να κλωθογυρναμε σε ασχετες συζητησεις με διαθεση τσακωμού.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

John11 ,το ότι γραφεις με πιο ουδέτερο ύφος και παρουσιάζεις επιχειρήματα σε προηγουμενα μυνήματα, δεν σημαίνει οτι έχεις και δίκιο.Δεν πρόκειται για σύγκληση δήμου.
Το ύφος σου ειναι εκνευριστικό ,και μενα εριστικός μου φαίνεσαι.Το να θέτεις προσωπικά ερωτήματα,λες και περισσότερο θες να υπονοήσεις διαφορα
,ειναι δεικτικό.

Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες,δεν είναι ούτε καποιου είδους δικαστήριο.Ξαναδιάβασε τα μυνήματα σου,θα καταλάβεις οτι ειναι ανόητα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> John11 ,το ότι γραφεις με πιο ουδέτερο ύφος και παρουσιάζεις επιχειρήματα σε προηγουμενα μυνήματα, δεν σημαίνει οτι έχεις και δίκιο.Δεν πρόκειται για σύγκληση δήμου.
> Το ύφος σου ειναι εκνευριστικό ,και μενα εριστικός μου φαίνεσαι.Το να θέτεις προσωπικά ερωτήματα,λες και περισσότερο θες να υπονοήσεις διαφορα
> ,ειναι δεικτικό.
> 
> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες,δεν είναι ούτε καποιου είδους δικαστήριο.Ξαναδιάβασε τα μυνήματα σου,θα καταλάβεις οτι ειναι ανόητα.


1000 likes.

----------


## blackbird

> 1000 likes.


Και από μένα γιατί ακριβώς τα ίδια αντιλήφθηκα.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν είμαι -σε αυτή τη φάση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα- ερειστικός. Εσύ το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι και επιτίθεσαι.


Εγω συμφωνω με το Γιαννη. Δεν βρισκω κατι το εριστικο η το προκλητικο σε αυτα που λεει, ειναι απολυτα λογικα, ειμαστε ανθρωποι και γραφουμε σε ενα φορουμ, πως λοιπον μπορει να θεωρηθει απροσωπο οταν παραθετουμε τις ψυχες μας εδω μεσα; Ξαφνικα ολοι θυμηθηκατε οτι ο John ειναι ο κακος και εσεις οι καλοι, αλλα το αντιθετο συμβαινει. Νεφελη, σε ειχα για καλυτερα, προσπαθησε να δεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου. Για τους αλλους δεν θελω να σχολιασω.

----------


## blackbird

Ο Γιαννης στα ξαφνικα ΠΡΟΣΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ το θεμα οταν η Νεφελη του εξηγησε με ωραιο τροπο πως συνεργασια δεν μπορει να υπαρξει σε ενα απροσωπο φορουμ γιατι δεν μπορει να υπαρξει αλληλεπιδραση in real life και ουτε με το να πεις κατι να ξαλαφρωσεις σημαινει πως θα αυτοβελτιωθεις. Εδω ακομα και με ειδικους ψυχικης υγειας ειναι μια διαδικασια πολυ χρονοβορα και ψυχοφθορα, ποσο μαλλον σε ενα φορουμ. Απλα ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του *προσδοκιες* (που δεν σημαινει οτι με το να περιμενεις κατι απο οποιοδηποτε μεσο ή ανθρωπο σημαινει πως οντως θα γινει, ολη την δουλεια ακομα και σε συνεργασια με ΕΙΔΙΚΟ _εσυ_ θα την κανεις. Η Νεφελη εχει δικιο και αυτο θα στο πουνε και οι ειδικοι. Εδω μεσα κανεις δεν ειναι ειδικος. Σωστα λες πως καταθετεις την ψυχη σου. Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ωστε να αυτοβελτιωθει κανεις αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να μπορει να στην παρεχει το φορουμ οι περισσοτεροι θα ειμασταν καλα αν μη τι αλλο. Μπορει ο Γιαννης να μπαινει εδω και να περιμενει κατι αλλο απο το φορουμ και γι' αυτο να το γενικευει και να επιμενει να ξαναρωταει εριστικα. Θα 'χε τους λογους του μαλλον...

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν είναι θεμα συνεργασίας το να μπορεσει ο ανθρωπος να αφησει πισω του τα ασχημα και να προχωρήσει παρακατω. Αυτό ειναι θεμα προσωπικης δουλειας, εκπαιδευσης και επιλογής.





> Αφού λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται η συνεργασία, γιατί να κάθεσαι να τα κουβεντιάζεις εδώ και να μην καθήσεις μόνη σου να κάνεις την απαιτούμενη προσωπική δουλειά?
> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια αντίφαση σε αυτό που λες ότι χρειάζεται να κάνει κανείς με αυτό που κάνεις.
> Σαν να θεωρεί κάποιος ότι έχει ή πρέπει να έχει την απαιτούμενη δύναμη για να κάνει ότι θέλει. Βλέπω ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να έχει κάποιος από μόνος του την απαιτούμενη δύναμη, αντίθετα είναι οι άλλοι στους οποίους βασιζόμαστε για να έχουμε τις δυνάμεις που χρειάζονται.


Βασικα απο εδω ξεκινησε. Λες και οποιος καταθετει καποιες αποψεις σε φορουμ (για οοοποιους λογους) στη ζωη του καθεται με σταυρωμενα τα χερια και κλαιει. Ή λες και το φορουμ θα σε σωσει. Τα εξηγησε πιο ωραια η Νεφελη λιγες σελιδες πιο πριν.

----------


## λουλούδι

Ενταξει, ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του. Μην κατακρινουμε κανεναν.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εγω συμφωνω με το Γιαννη. Δεν βρισκω κατι το εριστικο η το προκλητικο σε αυτα που λεει, ειναι απολυτα λογικα, ειμαστε ανθρωποι και γραφουμε σε ενα φορουμ, πως λοιπον μπορει να θεωρηθει απροσωπο οταν παραθετουμε τις ψυχες μας εδω μεσα; Ξαφνικα ολοι θυμηθηκατε οτι ο John ειναι ο κακος και εσεις οι καλοι, αλλα το αντιθετο συμβαινει. Νεφελη, σε ειχα για καλυτερα, προσπαθησε να δεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου. Για τους αλλους δεν θελω να σχολιασω.


Τελικά κατακρίνουνε ή δεν κατακρινουμε; για να καταλαβω. Απο τη μια να μην κατακρίνουμε, απο την αλλη "Νεφελη σε είχα για καλυτερα, για κοιτα τον εαυτό σου".
Αν σου απαντουσα, θα έμπαινα στο τριπακι να συνεχισω την κόντρα και την μειωτικη κομπλεξικη συμπεριφορά ορισμένων.
Ας μεινουμε στο θεμα. Οποιος επιθυμει να κοντραριστει, βγαλει απωθημενα και να ξεσπασει, μπορεί να ανοιξει ενα δικο του θεμα, οπου θα παιρνουν μερος οι ομοιοι του.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Νεφέλη,ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω:
Κατά πόσο θεωρείς ότι σχετίζονται ο ναρκισσισμός με την χειριστικότητα?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη,ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω:
> Κατά πόσο θεωρείς ότι σχετίζονται ο ναρκισσισμός με την χειριστικότητα?


Ειναι ταυτοσημα. Ο νάρκισσος ζει για να χειριζεται τους αλλους. Οχι ολους, αυτους που μπορει να εχει του χεριού του. Τα καλυτερα "θυματα" για εναν ναρκισσο ειναι οι ανθρωποι με υψηλη ενσυναισθηση, συναισθηματικοι, ευαίσθητοι και δοτικοι.
Για το σκοπο αυτο, εχει ενα σωρο εργαλεια τα οποία δουλεύει με μεγαλη μαεστρια προκειμενου να πετυχει το μεγιστο δυνατο χειρισμο.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Τελικά κατακρίνουνε ή δεν κατακρινουμε; για να καταλαβω. Απο τη μια να μην κατακρίνουμε, απο την αλλη "Νεφελη σε είχα για καλυτερα, για κοιτα τον εαυτό σου".
> Αν σου απαντουσα, θα έμπαινα στο τριπακι να συνεχισω την κόντρα και την μειωτικη κομπλεξικη συμπεριφορά ορισμένων.
> Ας μεινουμε στο θεμα. Οποιος επιθυμει να κοντραριστει, βγαλει απωθημενα και να ξεσπασει, μπορεί να ανοιξει ενα δικο του θεμα, οπου θα παιρνουν μερος οι ομοιοι του.


Σε κατεκρινα, αλλα παρασυρθηκα, δεν πρεπει να κατακρινουμε κανεναν απλα πειραχτηκα γι'αυτο το ειπα. Δεν θεωρω οτι ειχες λογο να πειραχτεις απο τον John γιατι δεν ειπε κατι και μου την ειπες και αγρια για μειωτικη κομπλεξικη συμπεριφορα αν εννοουσες εμενα αλλα δεν θα μπω ουτε εγω στο τρυπακι. Απλα επειδη το ανεφερες, δεν μπορουσα να το αφησω ετσι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειναι ταυτοσημα. Ο νάρκισσος ζει για να χειριζεται τους αλλους. Οχι ολους, αυτους που μπορει να εχει του χεριού του. Τα καλυτερα "θυματα" για εναν ναρκισσο ειναι οι ανθρωποι με υψηλη ενσυναισθηση, συναισθηματικοι, ευαίσθητοι και δοτικοι.
> Για το σκοπο αυτο, εχει ενα σωρο εργαλεια τα οποία δουλεύει με μεγαλη μαεστρια προκειμενου να πετυχει το μεγιστο δυνατο χειρισμο.


Ήταν λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση,με συγχωρείς.
Οι καλοί άνθρωποι δηλαδή είναι τα θύματα του.
Όπως έγραψα σε ένα σχόλιο μου στο θέμα σου,σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο του την είπα στη μούρη,και έχασε το χρώμα του.
Το διάβασες?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σε κατεκρινα, αλλα παρασυρθηκα, δεν πρεπει να κατακρινουμε κανεναν απλα πειραχτηκα γι'αυτο το ειπα. Δεν θεωρω οτι ειχες λογο να πειραχτεις απο τον John γιατι δεν ειπε κατι και μου την ειπες και αγρια για μειωτικη κομπλεξικη συμπεριφορα αν εννοουσες εμενα αλλα δεν θα μπω ουτε εγω στο τρυπακι. Απλα επειδη το ανεφερες, δεν μπορουσα να το αφησω ετσι.


Δεν προσωποποιησα καμια και κανεναν. Οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζεται.

----------


## John11

> Οποιος επιθυμει να κοντραριστει, βγαλει απωθημενα και να ξεσπασει, μπορεί να ανοιξει ενα δικο του θεμα, οπου θα παιρνουν μερος οι ομοιοι του.


Εντάξει μην το παραξεφυτλίζουμε (για να το πω ευγενικά γιατί μπορώ να το πω και όχι ευγενικά όπως κάνεις εσύ ως τώρα). Εγώ δεν απάντησα σε τίποτα. Τέλος.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν προσωποποιησα καμια και κανεναν. Οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζεται.


Πωπω ρε συ, μετα μιλας για απωθημενα και ξεσπασματα. Ποιος εχει πραγματικα απωθημενα και ξεσπασματα εδω; Εμεις η εσυ;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ήταν λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση,με συγχωρείς.
> Οι καλοί άνθρωποι δηλαδή είναι τα θύματα του.
> Όπως έγραψα σε ένα σχόλιο μου στο θέμα σου,σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο του την είπα στη μούρη,και έχασε το χρώμα του.
> Το διάβασες?


Το διαβασα ναι. Λογικο μου φαινεται. Οταν απορριψεις οσα ειναι και λεει ο ναρκισσος, του γκρεμίζεις ολο τον κόσμο. Βγαλτον απο το θρονο και την αυθεντία, να δεις ποσο ερείπιο μπορει να γίνει. Το θέμα ειναι να μπορει κάποιος να εντοπισει αυτες τις συμπεριφορές και να τις αποφυγει. Να θωρακισει τον εαυτό του και να μην γίνει ερμαιο της χειριστικης συμπεριφορας του.

----------


## Nefeli28

Οτιδηποτε αλλο γραφεται σε αυτο το θεμα, ασχετο προς το περιεχόμενο, οσον αφορα εμενα, ειναι αναξιο λόγου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το διαβασα ναι. Λογικο μου φαινεται. Οταν απορριψεις οσα ειναι και λεει ο ναρκισσος, του γκρεμίζεις ολο τον κόσμο. Βγαλτον απο το θρονο και την αυθεντία, να δεις ποσο ερείπιο μπορει να γίνει. Το θέμα ειναι να μπορει κάποιος να εντοπισει αυτες τις συμπεριφορές και να τις αποφυγει. Να θωρακισει τον εαυτό του και να μην γίνει ερμαιο της χειριστικης συμπεριφορας του.


Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι ότι πλέον με κοιτά με μισό μάτι.Και δεν τολμά να μου απευθύνει τον λόγο.
Μου φαίνεται τέτοια συμπεριφορά αξίζει σε άτομα που νομίζουν ότι είναι σπουδαίοι,που το παίζουν ιστορία κλπ.
Για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα σου,θα ήθελα να το αναλύσω σε πιο ''ιδιωτική'' συζήτηση (όταν μπορέσεις),καθώς δικό σου είναι το θέμα και δεν θέλω να φέρω στο επίκεντρο εμένα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Λυπαμαι, δεν μπορω να κατανοήσω αυτο τον τροπο γραφής.


δε μπορεις να τον κατανοησεις γιατι ασχολησαι συνεχως με τον εαυτο σου και το πως να βελτιωνεσαι και δε βλεπεις καθολου τι κανουν οι αλλοι η που το πανε 

πχ αυτος που γραφεις ο ψυχοαυτος επαιξε μαζι σου χωρις να τον ενδιαφερει καν το αν αυτο σε πειραζει και σκεφτοταν αφου αυτη πιστευει σε μενα εγω θα την εχω για χαρισμα και αυτη θα συνεχιζει να ερχεται εδω μεχρι να βαρεθει

καπως ετσι συμβαινει συνηθως οι ανθρωποι κατα κανονα πιστευουν σε καπιον οταν αυτος δεν ενδιαφερεται γι αυτους

----------


## Nefeli28

> δε μπορεις να τον κατανοησεις γιατι ασχολησαι συνεχως με τον εαυτο σου και το πως να βελτιωνεσαι και δε βλεπεις καθολου τι κανουν οι αλλοι η που το πανε 
> 
> πχ αυτος που γραφεις ο ψυχοαυτος επαιξε μαζι σου χωρις να τον ενδιαφερει καν το αν αυτο σε πειραζει και σκεφτοταν αφου αυτη πιστευει σε μενα εγω θα την εχω για χαρισμα και αυτη θα συνεχιζει να ερχεται εδω μεχρι να βαρεθει
> 
> καπως ετσι συμβαινει συνηθως οι ανθρωποι κατα κανονα πιστευουν σε καπιον οταν αυτος δεν ενδιαφερεται γι αυτους


Εχεις δικιο. Ασχολουμαι πολυ με τον εαυτό μου γι'αυτο δεν κατανοώ τον τροπο γραφης σου. Βρισκω ιδιαιτερη συνοχή σε αυτα τα δύο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τοσο καιρο πχ που πηγενες σ αυτον τον ψυχοαυτο ειχες στο μυαλο σου το πως θα αυτοβελτιωθεις δε προσεξες καθολου ομως οτι αυτος απλα ειχε βολευτει επειδη τον πιστευες οτι θα σε βοηθησει και δε καταλαβες τι προθεσεις του

αρα αυτη η φραση κοιτα τον εαυτο σου και κοιτα τον εαυτο σου και οσοι μιλουν για τους αλλους προβαλουν τα ελλατωματα τους πανω τους εισαι σιγουρη οτι αποδιδει? δηλαδη θα τα βλεπεις ολα θετικα και οι αλλοι αν σε δουλευουν *ΕΠΕΙΔΗ* πιστευεις σε αυτους δε θα σε απασχολει αυτο

αυτο εχει σχεση με το τροπο γραφης μου? εχει σχεση με το οτι το να σε απασχολει ο εαυτο σου χωρις να κοιτας τιποτα αλλο αυτο δε φτανει..

----------


## Nefeli28

> τοσο καιρο πχ που πηγενες σ αυτον τον ψυχοαυτο ειχες στο μυαλο σου το πως θα αυτοβελτιωθεις δε προσεξες καθολου ομως οτι αυτος απλα ειχε βολευτει επειδη τον πιστευες οτι θα σε βοηθησει και δε καταλαβες τι προθεσεις του
> 
> αρα αυτη η φραση κοιτα τον εαυτο σου και κοιτα τον εαυτο σου και οσοι μιλουν για τους αλλους προβαλουν τα ελλατωματα τους πανω τους εισαι σιγουρη οτι αποδιδει? δηλαδη θα τα βλεπεις ολα θετικα και οι αλλοι αν σε δουλευουν *ΕΠΕΙΔΗ* πιστευεις σε αυτους δε θα σε απασχολει αυτο
> 
> αυτο εχει σχεση με το τροπο γραφης μου? εχει σχεση με το οτι το να σε απασχολει ο εαυτο σου χωρις να κοιτας τιποτα αλλο αυτο δε φτανει..


Νομιζω πως τα χεις μπλεξει λιγο. Στον ειδικο οταν πας αν δεν σε απασχολησει ο εαυτος σου, ποιος θα σε απασχολησει; για σενα απευθύνεσαι εκει και πληρωνεις, οχι για το γείτονα. Επίσης ο ειδικος ειναι ενας ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ που θα κανει τη δουλεια του. Οποιαδήποτε αλλη προθεση απο μεριας του (το να σε εκμεταλευτει, να αυτοπροβληθει, να σου παρει απλως τα λεφτά κ ο,τι αλλο), ειναι απλως ανήθικο.
Φυσικά και υπαρχουν ανηθικοι ομως. Ειναι πού θα πεσεις. Και αυτο δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να το γνωριζεις ακομα κι οταν υποτίθεται πως πας με συσταση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κάτι ενδιαφέρον που βρήκα και σχετικό κατά τη γνώμη μου,με το θέμα:

Η ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή – πιο απλά ναρκισσισμός – ανήκει στις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας και φέρει εννέα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια (DSM-5), με βασικότερα μία μεγαλειώδη αίσθηση εαυτού και επιτευγμάτων και φαντασιώσεις για απεριόριστη δύναμη, εξυπνάδα, ομορφιά κτλ. Αν και αυτά τα κριτήρια είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικά για τους επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας, στο παρόν άρθρο θα εξετάσουμε το ναρκισσισμό έτσι όπως μπορεί να τον βιώνει κάποιος που βρίσκεται στον κύκλο επιρροής του ναρκισσιστή και θα δούμε πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί.

Τα χαρακτηριστικά που θα παρατηρήσουν όσοι περνάνε αρκετό χρόνο με κάποιο ναρκισσιστή είναι μία αίσθηση ανωτερότητας κι ένας εγωκεντρισμός, ο οποίος συχνά τους αποτρέπει από το ν’ ακούσουν προσεκτικά κάποιον – αντ’ αυτού απαντάνε με κάτι που απασχολεί τους ίδιους. Αυτό που διαφοροποιεί το ναρκισσιστή από κάποιον που πάσχει από κάποια άλλη διαταραχή (πχ. οριακή) είναι ότι συνήθως δε θα αρνηθεί ουσιαστικά την ύπαρξη της διαταραχής του. Αντιθέτως, θα είναι περήφανος για τα χαρακτηριστικά του και θα τα εκλογικεύσει με φράσεις όπως “Δεν είμαι ναρκισσιστής, είμαι όντως πιο έξυπνος από τους άλλους’. Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι πολύ συχνά ναρκισσιστές βρίσκονται πράγματι σε διευθυντικούς ή άλλους ηγετικούς ρόλους και υπάρχει εδώ το ερώτημα της κότας και του αυγού, δηλαδή ο ναρκισσισμός κάνει κάποιον ηγέτη ή η ηγεσία τον κάνει ναρκισσιστή; Η τελική απάντηση δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα καθότι οι ρίζες του ναρκισσισμού δεν έχουν ερευνηθεί επαρκώς. Η ψυχολογική κοινότητα είναι διχασμένη, αλλά έχουν δοθεί κάποιες εξηγήσεις σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη της διαταραχής, οι οποίες πάντα έχουν τις ρίζες τους στην παιδική ηλικία. Πιο αναλυτικά πιθανολογούν πως έχει να κάνει είτε με υπερβολικές και μη ρεαλιστικές προσδοκίες από τους γονείς, είτε με υπερπροστασία και συνεχή, υπερβολική και χωρίς λόγο επιβράβευση.

Επιστρέφοντας στους τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορείτε να αναγνωρίσετε ένα ναρκισσιστή, αυτοί είναι αρκετά απλοί. Ο ναρκισσιστής θα είναι ο γοητευτικός άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο της προσοχής και μιλάει αδιάκοπα για τα (συνήθως μεγεθυμένα) επιτεύγματά του, χωρίς να δίνει σε κανέναν άλλο την ευκαιρία να μιλήσει. Είναι επίσης ιδιαίτερα εύθικτοι και αυτό σημαίνει πως αν σκέφτεστε να τους επικρίνετε για κάποιο λάθος στην ομιλία τους ή να τους προκαλέσετε λέγοντας τους πως ίσως υπερβάλουν, υπάρχει μία μεγάλη πιθανότητα να υποστείτε λεκτική επίθεση και να σας τιμωρήσουν με κάποιο τρόπο (έλλειψη επικοινωνίας, παρακράτηση τρυφερότητας ή σεξουαλικών επαφών προς το σύντροφο κτλ). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το γεγονός ότι οι ναρκισσιστές είναι εξαιρετικά γοητευτικοί, ενδιαφέροντες και γνωρίζουν τους τρόπους για να κάνουν τον κόσμο να τους προσέχει, σημαίνει πως συνήθως δεν τους λείπουν οι κοινωνικές επαφές. Παρ' όλα αυτά, κατά γενική παραδοχή, ο ναρκισσισμός αποτελεί ένα μηχανισμό άμυνας στα φοβερά επώδυνα αισθήματα ανασφάλειας και χαμηλής αυτοεικόνας που διαθέτουν και άρα οι κοινωνικές επαφές, τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα και οι υψηλόμισθες θέσεις είναι συνήθως απλώς μία πανοπλία προστασίας και ένα παραβάν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς και τον κόσμο που δεν εμπιστεύονται.

Οι ναρκισσιστές σχεδόν ποτέ δε θα αναζητήσουν βοήθεια οποιασδήποτε μορφής. Σπάνια πάνε σε κάποιο ψυχοθεραπευτή και αν το κάνουν θα είναι για κάποιο άλλο ζήτημα που τους βασανίζει, καθώς ο ίδιος ο ναρκισσισμός είναι εγωσυντονικός, άρα δεν τον εκλαμβάνουν ως πρόβλημα. Αν πάνε τελικά σε κάποιο ψυχοθεραπευτή θα είναι συνήθως για κατάθλιψη, η οποία πιθανόν να έχει προκληθεί από κάποιο σχόλιο ή κάποια συμπεριφορά που εξέλαβαν ως επικριτική. Αυτό σημαίνει πως σπάνια θα θεραπευτεί η ίδια η διαταραχή. Η μεγαλύτερη λοιπόν πιθανότητα είναι πως αν έχετε ένα ναρκισσιστή στο περιβάλλον σας και αν σας ενοχλεί για κάποιο λόγο η μεγαλομανία του (το λόγο αυτό καλό θα ήταν να τον ψάξετε οι ίδιοι καθώς, όπως λέει και ο Jung, ό,τι μας ενοχλεί στους άλλους, μας λέει κάτι για τον εαυτό μας) έχετε δύο επιλογές: η πρώτη είναι να αγνοήσετε τον εκνευρισμό σας και να συνεχίσετε να του επιτρέπετε να σας μιλάει για το πόσο σημαντικός και πετυχημένος είναι. Η δεύτερη είναι να του μιλήσετε γι’ αυτό που βιώνετε. Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση, να γνωρίζετε πως η σχέση σας θα υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτη ρήξη – είτε αυτό μεταφράζεται σε μία απόλυση, είτε σε μία αδελφική διαμάχη, είτε σε ένα διαλυμένο γάμο.

Τέλος,υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση ανάμεσα σε έναν υγιή ναρκισσισμό και αυτό που αποκαλούμε διαταραχή, δηλαδή έναν παθολογικό ναρκισσισμό. Είναι δηλαδή υγιές και απαραίτητο να πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας, να έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση και να επιβραβεύουμε τις επιτυχίες μας. Η κατάσταση γίνεται παθολογική όταν όλα αυτά γίνονται σε υπερβολικό βαθμό, τόσο έντονα που μας αποτρέπουν από το να σχετιζόμαστε ουσιαστικά με τους γύρω μας και εμείς εξακολουθούμε να πιστεύουμε πως είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μας το να μας δίνουν όλοι την αναπόσπαστη προσοχή τους χωρίς εμείς να ανταποδίδουμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Νομιζω πως τα χεις μπλεξει λιγο. Στον ειδικο οταν πας αν δεν σε απασχολησει ο εαυτος σου, ποιος θα σε απασχολησει; για σενα απευθύνεσαι εκει και πληρωνεις, οχι για το γείτονα. Επίσης ο ειδικος ειναι ενας ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ που θα κανει τη δουλεια του. .


εφοσον αυτο δε τον εμποδιζει να στη φερει δε μου λεει κατι αυτο δε σημαινει οτι εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα χρησιμοποιησει τις γνωσεις του υπερ σου

----------


## Nefeli28

> εφοσον αυτο δε τον εμποδιζει να στη φερει δε μου λεει κατι αυτο δε σημαινει οτι εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα χρησιμοποιησει τις γνωσεις του υπερ σου


Δεν υπηρχαν γνωσεις. Σημαντικο στοιχειο για οσα γραφεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η γνωση εχει 2 πλευρες μπορει να σε κανει η πολυ πονηρο η πολυ αποτελεσματικο 
μαθαινοντας πως να φτιαχνεις κατι μαθαινεις και πως να το χαλας....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Συνάδελφε Νεφέλη,τι κάνεις?
Είσαι καλά?

----------

